# CZ-75B with G10 Grips



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone have anything to say about the G10 grips on the CZ-75B?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A friend just put some from VZ on his Shadow only has a cpuple of range sessions with the new grips but he is pretty happy with them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was looking at the plain set from Hogue, and they say the grips are thinner giving the shooter a little better grip. I can't imagine the grip being improved, but I do like the G10.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Never felt the Hogue but I've never met a pair of vzs I didn't like.


----------

